# Lesson for us all



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

A good friend of mine owns an Alfa 156. He had the car serviced 2500 miles ago. Two nights ago it started making funny noises. He stopped and called the RAC. The engine was empty of oil and is so badly damaged he needs a new one. :'(

The garage are washing their hands of it, pointing to the manual which says you should check the oil every 1000kms.

How many of us, hand on heart, have gone over 2500 miles between checking the oil. I know I have. Say what you like about crappy Alfa build quality, but this is an appalling piece of luck. I reckon the garage drained the oil and then forgot to top it up, but how can you prove that?


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

I haven`t checked my oil for around 3,000 miles now. I guess I`ll do it on Sunday before I wash it.

If I were your friend I`d go and find a solicitor and persue them through the small claims court. It`s one thing saying the oil should be checked every 1000 kms but as you rightly said, for it to have used up all it`s oil in 2500 miles is very doubtful. I`d also have the engine inspected by an independant engineer (If it didn`t damage itself too badly) to see if there was any sign of an oil leak.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Doesn't he have an oil light which shows when it is empty? Some cars have this on the dash with other indicators and signs which light up


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

That is a bummer Carl. Have much for a new engine/rebuild?

By the time most oil warning lights or buzzers come on, levels are usually so low that damage can have occurred.

I can't understand why all cars don't oil have oil level gauge functions - it is the most important fluid and I think we all need reminding more often what the levels are doing.

_Note to self to check cars oil levels..._


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> Â I reckon the garage drained the oil and then forgot to top it up, but how can you prove that? Â


If the oil was not replaced then one would assume the oil warning light would come on. However, assuming the light had failed for some reason, no car would drive for 2,500 miles without any oil in it ............ you'd be lucky to get 25 miles before noticing something drastically wrong.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

The oil light didn't come on, but hey it is an Alfa, wouldn't be too surprising if it had electric faults causing the light not to display.

An engine can be had for Â£1000 from a breakers, plus you need to get someone to fit it obviously.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Where abouts is he ?

I know a good few Alfa specialists around the country.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> I can't understand why all cars don't oil have oil level gauge functions - it is the most important fluid and I think we all need reminding more often what the levels are doing.


Fortunately the Boxster does. I am guessing this applies to all of the current Porsche lineup. Not sure of any other manufacturers which have a built-in oil-gauge...


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> Fortunately the Boxster does. I am guessing this applies to all of the current Porsche lineup. Not sure of any other manufacturers which have a built-in oil-gauge...


Alot of French manufacturers do...Renault, Citroen and Peugeot, the temp gauge shows the oil level upon start up for about 5-10 sec and then reverts to a normal temp gauge


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

Just clocked up 1k in a Mercedes which doesn't have a dipstick. You have to check the oil via the comand display menus (having studied the 495 page handbook) .. a message lights up 5 minutes after the engine is switched off. So far the message is 'oil level ok" Hopefully, if it needs topping, up the sensors will tell you by how much ... technology is a wonderful thing, however, since it's such a critical item I would feel much more comfortable with a back up dip stick, for one thing it's quicker and therfore more convenient.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Just clocked up 1k in a Mercedes which doesn't have a dipstick. You have to check the oil via the comand display menus (having studied the 495 page handbook) .. a message lights up 5 minutes after the engine is switched off. So far the message is 'oil level ok" Â Hopefully, if it needs topping, up the sensors will tell you by how much ... Â technology is a wonderful thing, however, since it's such a critical item I would feel much more comfortable with a back up dip stick, for one thing it's quicker and therfore more convenient.


BUT (and it is a big but), if the system fails who is to blame? Not you, I'd wager...


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I checked my (sold it now) golf 6/12 after a service and it was empty [didn't even register on the dip] and I took it back no evidence of a leak. I can only imagine the same thing had happened.

I will always now check on the forecourt oil and fluid levels before driving the car off.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> Â I reckon the garage drained the oil and then forgot to top it up, but how can you prove that? Â


I doubt this happened as the engine would of siezed probably within 10minutes of driving the car if not made a hell of a racket.
Jonah


----------

